# Los huevos contra la puerta



## PWFD

Bonjour!

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée par rapport à cette expression dans le contexte suivant:

"Los huevos contra la puerta te vas a cazar vos."

"Les couilles contre la porte", ça fait un peu vulgaire, mais ça pourrait coller - sans mauvais jeu de mots... - au contexte.

Quelqu'un aurait autre chose?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lpfr

En francés hay una expresión similar: "se coincer les joyeuses dans la portière". Es poco corriente, lo que se justifica si se tienen en cuenta las dificultades geométricas.
  En cambio, encuentro que la frase no tiene mucho sentido. ¿Estás seguro/a que se trata de "cazar" y no de "casar"? 
  La traducción podría ser: "Les joyeuses dans la portière, tu vas te marier" o ¿"tu vas partir à la chasse"?


----------



## PWFD

Gracias por la idea!

Naturalmente, uno tenía que leer "casar" y no "cazar"...

Tengo que añadir que se habla de un chico que quiere quedarse virgen hasta el casamiento y por esto le carga su amigo...

Lo de "les joyseuses" me gusta mucho también: hace mucho tiempo que no había escuchado esta expresión muy linda...

Y por lo de la geometría...


----------



## Rafaelito

Les joyeuses . Les "valseuses" aussi. Refiriendose al la peli de Blier.
Quelle est l'idée de l'expression "huevos contra la puerta" ? 
Est-ce pour dire qu'il seront tellement enflés le jour du mariage? 
"Les valseuses comme des pastèques"


----------



## PWFD

Merci Rafaelito!

Tu as tout à fait compris le sens de l'expression  et ta version me plaît!

Il faudra que je cause un peu avec l'auteur pour voir si c'est envisageable de son point de vue...


----------



## Rafaelito

Serviteur ;-)
Au fait, "couilles" n'est pas si vulgaire. Ca correspond bien au niveau de langage de "huevos". 
Autres suggestions:
Proche de l'originale: "tes couilles (ne) passeront pas la porte..."
Plus imaginative: "Il te faudra une brouette pour soulever tes couilles..."


----------



## PWFD

Ce qui s'appelle avoir l'embarras du choix...

Mille mercis!


----------



## PWFD

Après discussion avec l'auteur, je suis arrivé à quelque chose du genre:

"mes couilles sur la commode" ou "mon cul sur la commode"

mais je ne suis pas vraiment sûr du sens exact de ces expressions.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me venir en aide?

Merci d'avance!

C'est vrai que le contexte est à la mode sur ce forum, à ce que j'ai vu... 

Il me semblait que j'avais déjà donné tout ça plus tôt dans le fil, mais, à la relecture, je vois que j'aurais pu être plus précis:

Roman contemporain. Deux ados de la banlieue dans une remise qui causent de filles.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## josepbadalona

dans un roman contemporain, deux ados ne parleront ni de valseuses ni de joyeuses et encore moins de bijoux de famille; ils utiliseront le terme "cru", direct à mon humble avis ....!


----------



## Rafaelito

"mon cul sur la commode", non ce n'est pas le sens
fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d'expressions_fran%C3%A7aises#C


----------



## PWFD

Merci, Rafaelito pour l'adresse: une mine d'or!

Je suis tombé, juste en dessous, sur, "mon cul c'est du poulet", ça pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire... A voir.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Yo lo diría así:

- C'est plus deS couilles que t'auras quand tu te marieras, c'est des pastèques!



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## PWFD

Oui, c'est une bonne idée!

Mais pour l'auteur, bizarrement (...), les deux choses ne sont pas liées... Plutôt une idée de doute exprimée de manière crue...

Mais je garde la formulation dans un coin de ma petite tête: elle va certainement pouvoir servir!


----------



## Gévy

Salut PWFD !

Tu veux exprimer le doute sur quoi exactement ? Qu'est-ce que tu cherches à dire ? Mets-le normalement, on cherchera une expression crue après. 

(Dire qu'on en est au seizième message, et que ce n'est pas encore clair, jajaja....)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## PWFD

Hola!

El texto es argentino, bien porteño...

El autor me dijo que era una expresión bastante común pero no supo bien cómo explicármela.

Te doy una parte del diálogo:

– ¿Y vos cuándo vas a ponerla, Bolsa?
– Cuando me case. Yo me voy a casar virgen.
– Los huevos contra la puerta te vas a casar vos.
– Pensé que se moría la vieja, pobre.

Si tienes una idea...


----------



## totor

PWFD said:


> El autor me dijo que era una expresión bastante común pero no supo bien cómo explicármela.



Muy común no es, pwfd, eso te lo puedo asegurar. Yo no conozco ninguna expresión porteña o argentina que incluya de ese modo a esos adminículos.

Sin embargo, lo que tiene un poco más de sentido es un chiste bastante viejo en el cual los huevos quedaban atrapados en la puerta de un ropero (no insistan que no lo voy a contar  ).

Voy a pensar un poco más a ver si se me ocurre algo.


----------



## juliagüell

Hola* Totor*, 
Soy Julia de Córdoba, Argentina. Lo de los adminículos me parece que se refiere a la manera que tenemos los argentinos de decir ciertas cosas.
La 2ª parte de la frase, supongo que la conoces. Por ejemplo, si una niñita dice "cuando me case...", su madre, pensando que falta mucho tiempo para eso, le puede contestar: "un resfrío te vas a casar vos!" Es muy común entre los argentinos usar esta expresión. Es un juego de palabras en el que intervienen los verbos casar y cazar (éste, utilizado como sinónimo de pescarse o pillar).
Pienso que el significado de la frase puede ser, que como el amigo no toma en serio las palabras del otro, de una manera grosera le responde :" Los huevos contra la puerta te vas a casar vos". Queriendo decir : " Lo único que vas a lograr (o sea casar = cazar = conseguir ) es golpearte o darte los huevos contra la puerta !
Aclaré algo o mejor me callo porque oscurecí ? Jejeje
Bisous 
Julia


----------



## lpfr

¡Bravo, juliagüell! Finalmente has dado la explicación que aclara la frase.


----------



## juliagüell

Hola Ipfr,
Me alegra poder ayudar, espero que también le sirva esta explicación a PWFD. À bientôt !!!
Bisous
Julia


----------



## PWFD

Hola Julia!

Gracias por la interpretación: una obra de arte!

Veo el autor esta tarde: le voy a comentar tu idea a ver que le parece.

Me ayudaste un montón!


----------

